# ::GruvenParts.com Releases New Parts for VW/Audi!!



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Visit the GruvenParts.com Online Store*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is located in Atlanta, GA and specializes in fabricating bulletproof hardware for your VW/Audi.
Our focus is on hand made, high quality custom parts that are intended for serious track abuse. In fact, the company was founded for one simple reason: *We get pissed when parts break.* 

We have supplied our race hardware to many of the larger forum vendors, racing teams, and weekend warriors alike. In fact, the ideas behind most of what we currently sell come from the great people on the forums like you! If you would like us to design a custom part for your vehicle, please feel free to get in touch with us. If you lead us to another part, you will be given free or deeply discounted parts for evaluating prototypes. Just email or call – it's, that’s simple. 

Our current line up of indestructible hardware includes adjustable control arms, billet crack pipes, intake mani bushing sets, pulley kits, coolant flanges, trans mod parts, hood pulls, trick VR billet and carbon fiber key chains and many more custom parts for your VW/Audi/BMW. 

We are always adding new custom parts so come visit our store by clicking on the pic above.

**** NOW SHIPPING WORLDWIDE!!****

*www.GruvenParts.com*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*

Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.

Replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) 


*Stainless FWD/AFT Steel Shift Cable Repair Block*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these solid stainless fwd/aft cable and side/side cable shift repair blocks for cable shift VW vehicles. These parts will quickly replace the weak forward end of the factory fwd/aft and side/side shift cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) where it connects to the transmission linkage. There is no need to source an entire shift cable mechanism (which is very hard to find, and also quite pricey) in the event of a broken fwd/aft or side/side shift cable. And if your cables are not yet broken, throw 1 of each of these in the glove box and be prepared for the inevitable! 

These repair blocks repair the FWD/AFT and SIDE/SIDE cables P/N 1H0711265 (1HO-711-265) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6. Please select the appropriate cable, as the blocks are different.

Add some indestructible hardware to the factory cable shift mechanism where it needs it most! Buy these parts together and save!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. * Comes with new crank bolt ! *

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 021-105-243 (021105243)
Tensioner Pulley: 021-145-299 (021145299)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 021-903-119 (021903119)
Power Steering Pulley : 021-145-255 (021145255)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Wednesday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Treat your dub bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Happy Friday!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MK2 / MK3 Billet Fuel Line Support Brackets*

Billet fuel line support brackets (set of 2) to replace the weak plastic clips that are probably long gone on your MK2 and MK3 VR6. Ours are CNC'd from billet aluminum to perfectly match the size and shape of your VR6 fuel lines. Mount directly to the head in place of existing plastic supports and install with supplied aerospace grade stainless fasteners. Dont leave your VR6 fuel lines loose and rubbing against hot engine components! These will take more abuse than you can dish out, guaranteed!! 

Can be chrome plated for those seeking even more engine bay bling. 

Fits all MK2 and MK3 VR6 - Jetta, GTI, Passat, and Corrado. Includes stainless bracket hardware, re-use existing 10mm nuts to bolt to head. Brackets replace OEM P/N 021-133-827 (021133827) Bracket and P/N 021-133-687A (021133687A) clip.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* MKIII 2.0 ABA Billet Lightweight Crank, Tensioner, and Alternator Pulleys – NON-UNDERDRIVE!*

www.GruvenParts.com offers precision CNC billet lightweight (and *Non-Under-driven*) crank, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for the ABA 2.0 engines. The pulley set reduces engine rotating mass by over 4 lbs to help you squeeze out every last bit of power, without the problems associated with under-driving components. Our billet tensioner comes ready to install with a 20K rpm bearing to replace the cheap OEM plastic pulley. The crank pulley is a slick dual design which incorporates the power steering v-belt pulley with a light mounting flange (new shorter grade 12.9 attach bolts included). Finally, the alternator pulley is a paper light version of the OEM steel pulley to minimize parasitic losses. 

Check out www.GruvenParts.com for all the billet goodies! 

These parts replace the following OEM part numbers :

037-105-243A (037105243A) ABA crank pulley
037-105-253 (037105253) ABA power steering pulley
028-145-278E (028145278E) ABA serpentine tensioner pulley (also fits MK3 TDI)
028-903-119F (028903119F) and 028-903-119AA (028903119AA)ABA alternator pulley


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel*

Finally, a replacement for the orange plastic dipstick funnel ! 

Our funnel is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. Choose from as machined finish or highly polished finish.

This part replaces OEM part number 053-103-663 (053103663) on the following vehicles: 

Audi - 80, B5 A4 1.8T – all 4 cylinder 
VW – MK2 Golf, Jetta, Scirocco *(all including 16V)*, Corrado G60 (NOT VR6), MK3 ABA’s, Eurovan T4, B3, B4, B5 Passat 1.8T and 2.0


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, EOS


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

http://www.gruvenparts.com/24v-vr6-power-pulleys/]







[/url]
http://www.gruvenparts.com/24v-vr6-power-pulleys/]*24V Billet VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 24V VR6*[/url]

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 24V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 24V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 022-105-243A (022105243A)
Tensioner Pulley: 022-145-299D (022145299D)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 022-903-119A (022903119A) and 038-903-119B (038903119B)
Power Steering Pulley : 038-145-255A (038145255A)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursday!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursday!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality * FULLY SEALED FK JMX SERIES * PTFE lined heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 Control Arm Hardware*

TT / R32 Adjustable Control Arm Hardware 

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Hope everyone has a Happy & Safe Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## [email protected]ts.com (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

Throwback Thursdays!!!

New items being added!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel*

*A Billet Replacement for the Dreaded 1.8T Dipstick Funnel Has Arrived !! *

This one is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. 

This part replaces OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B) on the following vehicles :

MK1 Audi TT 1.8T, MKIV Golf 1.8T, MKIV Jetta 1.8T, and New Beetle 1.8T

Be sure to check your OEM part number to verify it is 06A-103-663B as VW and Audi have made several variations of the worthless orange dipstick tube. 

* Forget about ever breaking your 1.8T dipstick tube again !! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Lightweight MK4 1.8T / 2.0 Billet Drive Belt Pulleys*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight MK4 1.8T/2.0 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your MK4 1.8T/2.0 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by more than 5 lbs! *All pulleys with exception of power steering pulley ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * Our testing has determined that ONLY the power steering pulley should be under-driven (slightly). All other pulleys in the system rotate at the OEM speed. These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. 

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace OEM part numbers :
06A-105-243E (06A105243E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 crank pulley
038-145-255A (038145255A) MK4 1.8T/2.0 power steering pulley
022-903-119 (022903119) MK4 1.8T/2.0 alternator pulley
06A-903-315E (06A903315E) MK4 1.8T/2.0 tensioner pulley


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*ABA / Corrado G60 / MK2 Billet Dipstick*

*www.GruvenParts.com* is proud to release these gorgeous *Billet Dipsticks* to replace both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B). Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a flitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

As an added bonus, this part is made to perfectly fit our Billet Dipstick Funnels and can be ordered as a set to save! If you are ordering the billet funnel with the billet dipstick, please ensure your car uses dipstick funnel OEM P/N 053-103-663 (053103663). 

This billet dipstick replaces both OEM part number 027-115-611C (027115611C) and 051-115-611B (051115611B) and fits the following vehicles : 

1993-1999 Jetta/Golf/Passat/Cabrio w.2.0 ABA engine 
1990-1992 Corrado G60 1.8L 
1985-1992 Jetta/Golf/Passat w/1.6L and 1.8L engines

Don’t see your car listed here? Don’t worry! We have many more of these billet dipsticks coming for nearly all makes / models. Visit www.GruvenParts.com for the latest.


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*GruvenParts.com Billet Lightweight Cogged Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers!*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release this prebuy for a set of ultra lightweight billet aluminum *cogged supercharger pulleys* intended for use on the MKII/MKIII/MKIV VW 12V VR6 engines using VF or AMS Vortech supercharger kits. 

All pulleys in this kit are custom CNC machined with an 8MGT positive drive profile in house from 6061-T651 aerospace grade aluminum and are hard anodized black and are intended for a 25mm width belt. This lightweight cogged pulley kit *reduces the rotating mass of the OEM serpentine pulleys by more than 7 lbs* and will turn your supercharged VR6 into a lightning bolt ! 

We have also teamed up with a specialized belt manufacturer to provide a custom 8MGT cog belt for these applications which *will allow for using the factory air conditioning system* with the OEM 7 rib A/C pulley. Please read below. 

You can order these items a la carte or as a set and save. Please see the specific information listed below for each pulley and the belt, and note this is a prebuy which means we will build them once we have received several orders. If we dont receive enough orders, we will refund all prebuys. You can check the status of your prebuy by emailing [email protected].

*Lightweight Cogged Supercharger Pulley* : Machined to perfectly fit Vortech chargers installed with the AMS or VF kits (use the supplied spacer if you have the VF kit). This pulley is sized at 24 teeth with an 8MGT positive drive cog profile and is hard anodized in black. You will reuse your existing pulley woodruff key when installing this pulley. Other sizes are available upon request, just email [email protected] to inquire.

*Lightweight Cogged Alternator Pulley* : A cogged version the OEM serpentine alternator pulleys found on VW MK2, MK3 and MK4 12 Valve VR6 VW engines as well as 2.0L 4 cylinder engines with OEM P/N 021-903-119 (021903119). Please verify your OEM P/N matches that shown, or is interchangeable with that shown before ordering. This pulley uses a 8MGT positive drive cog profile and is hard anodized in black.

*Lightweight Cogged Power Steering Pulley* : A cogged version of the OEM power steering pulley to fit ALL MK2, MK3, and MK4 12 valve VR6 engines and replaces OEM P/N 021-145-255 (021145255). This pulley uses a 8MGT positive drive cog profile and is hard anodized in black.

*Lightweight Cogged Crank Pulley* : A cogged version of the OEM crank pulley with specially machined key included to fit ALL MK2, MK3, and MK4 12 valve VR6 engines and replaces OEM P/N 021-105-243 (021105243). This pulley uses a 8MGT positive drive cog profile and is hard anodized in black. This pulley is sized the same as OEM so will not overdrive or underdrive any components in the system!

*Dual Sided Supercharger Belt* : We are working with a custom belt manufacturer to produce 8MGT positive drive cog profile belts which will also run over the OEM air conditioner pulley. These belts will be 1392mm overall length and 25mm width and will work in conjunction with the pulleys listed above. The cost for this belt is unfortunately quite high, however this will allow for using the OEM air conditioner pulley without the need to remove or remachine the OEM pulley. For those not running A/C, or for those who want to have us machine off the ribs of their A/C pulley and run a flat backed standard 8MGT cog belt of any length, please contact us - [email protected]. We can machine your OEM A/C pulley, and supply you with a 8MGT standard flat backed belt in a variety of sizes and widths.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado Billet Hood Cable Clip*

The Corrado hood release cable clip (mounted to the hood pull bracket near the drivers left knee) is notorious for breaking at the worst possible time -- when you need to open the hood. 

Rather than using a cheap stamped version which will break again in short order, *our version is precision CNC'd from a solid chunk of aerospace grade billet aluminum* and installs in minutes. No need for the time consuming task of removing the ENTIRE cable, this one slips right onto the hood pull bracket and locks in with all supplied fasteners included. VW doesnt even sell the hood clip anymore, but even if you found 1 it would be a waste of time to remove the entire hood cable to put it on, as it would break again in short order. Skip the cobbled together mystery versions floating around as well, ours is designed right! We LOVE Corrado so we're happy to reincarnate it’s parts from CNC'd billet. 

Fits ALL Corrado and replaces Clip P/N 535-823-567 (535823567) that installs on cable P/N 536-823-531 (536823531)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*NOW CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined heim joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the heim and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing end with a heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, grease fitting, zinc plated steel sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical heims are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. Please don’t adjust these with weight on the rear axle, and don’t use channel locks that could mar even a hard coat chrome plate.

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

*Want further discounts and more great products from GruvenParts.com? * Read on!


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Sway Bar End Linkages*

Got a lowered TT, R32, or A3 ? Then you need to be able to adjust your rear stabilizer bar end links to ensure the linkages ride perpendicular to the swaybar and correct the less than ideal handling typical of lowered set ups. The factory set up does not provide any adjustability in the swaybar end links but GruvenParts.com has you covered! 

Our adjustable end links are made from aerospace grade 6061-T651 aluminum hex and feature 2 full inches of adjustment ON THE CAR. This makes for very quick and easy length adjustment on both the top and bottom of the linkage to completely fine tune just about any suspension set up. Our linkages utilize high quality * FULLY SEALED FK JMX SERIES * PTFE lined heim joints for many years of smooth and quiet operation. While we recommend using our fully adjustable rear control arms, you can install these end links without them. The main body is show quality powder coated jazz blue or gloss black to match our control arms, and like all of our parts they are made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial jet aviation machine shop on state of the art HAAS mills and lathes. You wont find higher quality anywhere! 

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces OEM linkage P/N 1J0-505-466B (1J0505466B). 

Please note : This product is sold in sets of 2 (1 for each side) and includes all required spacers and the upper bolt/lock nut. Re-use existing lower bolt


* TT/R32 Control Arm Hardware*

TT / R32 Adjustable Control Arm Hardware 

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet Dipstick Funnel*

*A Billet Replacement for the Dreaded 1.8T Dipstick Funnel Has Arrived !! *

This one is made from 6061-T6 billet aluminum and neatly replaces the cheap brittle orange dipstick funnel we have all come to hate. 

This part replaces OEM P/N 06A-103-663B (06A103663B) on the following vehicles :

MK1 Audi TT 1.8T, MKIV Golf 1.8T, MKIV Jetta 1.8T, and New Beetle 1.8T

Be sure to check your OEM part number to verify it is 06A-103-663B as VW and Audi have made several variations of the worthless orange dipstick tube. 

* Forget about ever breaking your 1.8T dipstick tube again !! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3 (MK4 coming soon). These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. We can also chrome plate, anodize, or powder coat in any color (please inquire via email to [email protected]). We can also handle "special" orders if you want a custom design (please inquire via email). 


*Engine Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*Close Up Install Pic - Billet MK2 / MK3 Strut Caps!*


*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

We'll also begin work on the MK4 versions as well, stay tuned!

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* Billet 2.4” Vortech Supercharger Pulleys ! *

* GruvenParts.com Billet 2.4” Supercharger Pulleys for Vortech Chargers !*

Got a boost addiction? Check out these 2.4” diameter supercharger pulleys for V Series Vortech superchargers. This pulley will allow your charger to spin faster, creating more boost and more power.

These pulleys are precision CNC’d from 6061-T6511 aluminum and are sized to precisely match the shaft output on Vortech chargers. These pulleys are 7 rib, but can be used in 6 rib applications that provide enough clearance for a 7 rib pulley (you would just have 1 empty rib). 

These pulleys come machined to accept the standard woodruff key found on the Vortech V Series supercharger output shafts (key and bolt are not included)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*MKIV VR6 Intake Manifold Bushings - 12V and 24V VR6 Engines*

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, Eos

Another Vortex 1st - You told us about the chronic rattles common to the intake manifold change-over valve on the 12V and 24V VR6 engines and we listened. Our bushings provide the fit that VW should have used to prevent intake manifold wear.

Our bushings are designed to provide more contact area and a tighter fit to secure the intake manifold change-over rod. Continuing to use the weak OEM bushings will result in the change-over rod vibrating (the source of the rattle), which in turn will damage the intake manifold itself. Last we checked, these intake manifolds were running close to $1,000 and are only available from VW. Dont take chances by waiting, replace the bushings with our versions BEFORE rattling occurs! There is no need to replace the rod itself, just the bushings.

These bushings replace the following OEM part numbers -

021-133-653 (021133653) on 2.8L 12V VR6 engines - 1999-2006 Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653 (022133653) on 2.8L 24V VR6 engines - 2002 on Golf, Jetta, Jetta Wagon, Vanagon

022-133-653B (022133653B) on 3.2L 24V VR6 engines - Touareg, R32, EOS


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*2.0L BPY Engine Billet Dipsticks*

GruvenParts.com is proud to release these unbreakable Billet Aluminum Dipsticks to replace OEM part number 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) for the Audi A3, TT, Volkswagen EOS, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Rabbit. See the complete application list below. 
We’re all well aware that the OEM’s cheap orange plastic dipstick on these engines has a small clip that breaks off the 2nd time you check your oil. The broken plastic pieces commonly fall down the oil dipstick tube resulting in contamination in the oil pan. Once broken, the OEM plastic dipstick flops around on the tube causing vacuum and oil leaks, drivability issues, and a big mess. 

GruvenParts.com has ended all that plastic silliness by releasing these high quality dipsticks machined from billet aluminum with a specially sized O-ring. The O-ring creates a tight seal against the tube and will last far longer than the cheesy orange plastic version (while looking a whole lot better!). 

Our billet dipstick is CNC’d from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with a stainless steel cable permanently attached. The cable end has a fitting with hash marks to signify oil level min and max. 

This billet aluminum dipstick replaces OEM P/N 06F-115-611F (06F115611F) on OEM tube P/N 06F-103-663H (06F103663H) and fits the following vehicles : 

2006-2008 Audi A3 2.0L Sportback BPY 
2009 Audi TT 2.0L BPY

2007-2008 Volkswagen EOS 2.0L BPY 
2008 Volkswagen Golf 2.0L BPY 
2005-2007 Volkswagen Jetta 2.0L (including GLI) BPY
2006-2008 Volkswagen Passat 2.0T Sedan BPY 
2006-2008 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.0L GTI Turbo BPY


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Custom Billet MK2 / MK3 VW Strut Caps!*

*GruvenParts.com MK2/MK3 VW Billet Strut Caps - NOW IN STOCK !!!*

Dress up your engine bay and take the shows by storm with our *Billet Strut Caps* made from *6061-T651 aircraft aluminum * for VW MK2 and MK3. These billet caps are sold in sets of 2 and have a machined finish. 

Choose Plain or VW logo caps. Please note the image shown of the VW logo cap has been lightly polished by hand. You can also chrome plate, paint, powder coat, anodize, or do other fun stuff to customize these strut caps. * All strut caps are held in place by 3 captive set screws (not just pressed on) !*

*These billet strut caps are intended to fit over the following OEM parts :*

1H0-412-319B (1H0412319B) Stop
357-412-319B (357412329) Stop
1H0-412-356A (1H0412356A) Stop
357-412-411A (357412411A) Stop

and replace the cap found on some MK3 4 cylinder models : 

1H0-412-329 (1H)412329) Cap

Our parts are specially machined to accept the strut stop/cap on all MK2 and MK3 Golf, Jetta, Passat, Corrado, Cabrio, Cabriolet from 1985-1999.

*Sold in sets of 2 - all stainless set screws included ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VW/Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Oil Filter Housing Caps !*

*Modular Billet Aluminum Oil Filter Housings For VW And Audi 24V 2.8/3.2/3.6L Engines ! *

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Number 071-115-433 (071115433). Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN # and asking them to tell you the part number for your oil filter housing cap. 

Just like our best selling billet MK2/MK3/MK4 VR6 and 4.2L V8 oil filter housing caps -- This one was worth the wait ! Never, but *NEVER break a flimsy plastic oil filter housing again*. Or deal with the unsightly leaks created by the cheaply made (yet expensive) plastic OEM housing cracking and deflecting. We made this one the way VW and Audi should have – from A SOLID BLOCK OF ALUMINUM, by God!

First, we start with a massive solid chunk of *Aircraft Grade 6061-T6511 Aluminum*. The section is delicately placed on one of our special CNC machining centers and precision cut to EXACTLY match the OEM plastic housing. The metal gods (well, in this case, one of our highly talented CNC programmers) has programmed elaborate steps for the very time consuming and expensive operation of profiling the special buttress threads into the housing using the exact DIN spec thread cutting tool required for a perfect seal.

This part comes with *2 threaded holes *(M10x1) with steel drain plugs installed in both as shown in the pictures. You can therefore choose to install a VDO pressure sender in the center hole (VDO P/N 360 015) and/or a VDO temperature sender in either the outboard threaded hole or center threaded hole (VDO P/N 323 423). Please note the pressure sender will only fit in the center hole due to its size. Either hole can be retained as a drain. Please note the temperature and pressure senders are not included, you can source those from many retailers (such as Summit Racing). This *DOES* include the 2 steel drain plugs.

This product is intended to replace VW/Audi Part Numbers 071-115-433 (071115433) or equivalent. Please check the OEM part number of your oil filter housing cap before ordering. You can do this easily by calling your dealer and giving them your VIN #. 
*
Application Guide :*
Audi A3 8P All 3.2L
Audi A3 8P All V6 3.2L
Audi TT MKI All 3.2L
Audi TT MKII All 3.2L

Volkswagen CC 4Motion VR6
Volkswagen CC FWD VR6
Volkswagen Eurovan T4 All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Golf IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Jetta IV All VR6 24v
Volkswagen Passat B6 All 3.6L
Volkswagen R32 MKIV All All
Volkswagen R32 MKV All All

*Special Note At The End* : 
You will need to carefully remove the sping bypass valve located at the base of your OEM plastic oil filter cap and install it into this billet housing cap. Carefully push down on the bypass valve inside your OEM cap and deflect the spring to 1 side fully. The whole bypass valve will then unclip from the plastic OEM cap. Install it in the same position into our billet cap. It is easiest to do this on a work bench, just use a suitable deep well socket to fit against the spring bypass valve, face the cap down (bowl at top) while aligning the bypass valve with the metal tangs on our billet housing. Then apply about 10 lbs of force downward while wiggling side to side gently. Your existing bypass valve will snap into place over the metal tangs in our housing. YOU MUST INSTALL THE BYPASS VALVE. If you do not, the oil will simply bypass the filter and will not be cleaned.

When installing this cap into the oil filter housing, please clean all threads and use a bit of anti-seize on the threads of our part to make this easier to remove during your next oil change. Also, be sure to lubricate the o-ring with some fresh oil so it is not torn during installation. This part doesnt come with the O-ring -- that comes with the filter itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*

GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. * Comes with new crank bolt ! *

Buy them as a set and save!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank Pulley : 021-105-243 (021105243)
Tensioner Pulley: 021-145-299 (021145299)
Water Pump Pulley: 021-121-031A (021121031A)
Alternator Pulley: 021-903-119 (021903119)
Power Steering Pulley : 021-145-255 (021145255)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

* Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*

GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!

Buy them as a set and save !!

These pulleys replace the following OEM part numbers :

Crank : 037-105-255 (037105255)
Tens : 074-145-278E (074145278E)
Alt : 037-903-119 (037903119)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *02A Billet Stainless Steel Short Shifter Bracket*
> 
> Replace the weak plastic link in your cable shift mechanism with this one *made from Aerospace grade, hardened stainless steel.* Reduces side/side shift throw by 35%! This part replaces OEM P/N 1J0-711-256 (1J0711256) common to most 02A cable shift MK3, MK4 Jettas, Golfs, TDI’s, Beetles, Passats, and Corrado VR6.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Click on the picture to visit our product page for up to date pricing info.

*CHOOSE POLY-BUSHINGS OR SPHERICAL ROD ENDS !! *

Got a lowered TT or R32 ? Then you already know how the camber and toe become completely out of sorts, causing poor handling and expensive tire wear the more its lowered. 

The GruvenParts adjustable control arms allow for complete rear wheel alignment and feature the following : 

Choose from a zero deflection high radial load PTFE lined inboard spherical joint with protective dust boots preinstalled over specially machined bushings. The fit of the boot over the spherical joint and bushings is nearly water tight! 

*OR* 

A poly bushing inboard end made from heat treated 4340 forged chromoly housing, thread in grease fitting, zinc plated steel protective sleeves, and race grade greaseable black polyurethane bushings from Energy Suspension. 

You decide which set up you want ! The zero deflection spherical joints are suited for serious track abuse while the poly bushing ends are better suited for daily drivers. 

All GruvenParts control arms feature the following :

Super strong, heat treated 4340 aircraft grade chromoly rod and ¼” thick U-Joints with machined, internally lubricated (molybdenum disulfide) threads. No weak aluminum is used for these parts (aluminum threads wont hold up). 

Distinct proper wrench adjustment flats machined into the bars which allow for 2” of length adjustment while on the car. There is no knurled hand adjustment nonsense here, ours are simple to adjust. 

Thick, durable powder coat finish (and zinc plating on the poly bushing ends) in your choice of high gloss black or Bilstein jazz blue. 

Made right here in Atlanta, Georgia by our FAA approved commercial aviation machine shop working on state of the art CNC mills and lathes. You wont find many shops working at our level, and you wont find higher quality anywhere !

*We know the economy is tough right now, so we are offering these at prices well under our competition. Buy 2 sets and save !!! *

This product fits Audi TT (2001-2006), Audi A3/S3, VW R32 (2004), VW Golf 4motion and 4motion Variant, VW Bora 4motion and 4motion Variant and replaces P/N 1J0-505-323L (1J0505323L) and 1J0-505-323N (1J0505323N).

****Save Big $* when buying these in conjunction with our *Adjustable Rear Swaybar End Links* and our *Adjustable Front Swaybar End Links*

...And finally... 


* TT/R32 Rear Adjustable Control Arms*

Need to buy 1 off’s for a project? Want new/longer fasteners? Look below for the parts to get the job done!

- High radial load GENUINE FK JMX Series PTFE lined heim joint kits
- Custom 4340 Forged, Heat Treated poly bushing ends with Rolled Threads 
- Racing Grade protective rubber dust boots for ¾” heim joints
- Longer bolt kits - 80mm in length, grade 8.8, zinc plated
- Headlight Leveling System Bracket


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

Please visit this post for the Official Thread on this part : 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...illet-1-8T-Head-Coolant-Flange-06A-121-132-AP


This is a feeler post to see if anyone is interested in having GruvenParts.com create a billet version of the 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part would be machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This would be milled from a solid block of 6061-T651 aluminum with some welding, and we could offer anodizing in most any color. All parts would be pressure tested prior to shipping.

Please post up your comments, and stay up to date by subscribing to the Feeler thread posted above.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

*Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*

*MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *

12V and 24V VR6 Coolant Pipes aka Crack Pipes

GruvenParts.com was the 1st to build this part and it’s what started us off! We manufacture this pipe EXACTLY to match the OEM part shape so there is NEVER a fitment issue. Be careful when considering other billet pipes which do not match the exact shape of the OEM pipe. The fitment of this part is tricky and the shape MUST BE IDENTICAL to the OEM part to ensure correct alignment between the water pump and thermo housing. 

If you have a billet crack pipe in your VR6, chances are it was made by us. Hand crafted in our Aerospace shop using O-rings from the Boeing 777, proven by many hours of track time, it's the highest quality crack pipe you can buy. It's on all of our track cars and has withstood countless hours of track abuse! Our pipe has a modular design which allows you to plug the oil cooler feed line with a ¼ NPT plug if installing an external oil cooler. Ours can also be ordered with a chrome plated drain valve for quick and clean coolant flushes. The pipe can also be ordered with a brilliant chrome finish for those seeking the ultimate engine bay bling!

If you dont want to do this job again, buy the *LIFETIME WARRANTED* GruvenParts.com billet CrackPipe ! 

*Make sure to see our website for the complete installation DIY*

The 12V version replaces OEM p/n 021-121-050C (021121050C) found in 12V VR6 : VW Corrado, Golf, Jetta, Passat, and Eurovan. 
The 24V version replaces OEM p/n 022-121-050 (022121050) found in 24V VR6 : VW R32, Golf, Jetta, Eurovan, EOS, Audi : 3.2L V6 TT and A3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*
> 
> GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. * Comes with new crank bolt ! *
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet 12V VR6 Drive Belt Pulleys - All 12V VR6*
> 
> GruvenParts.com offers a complete set of ultra sleek lightweight 12V VR6 power pulleys. These include lightweight billet crank, power steering, water pump, tensioner, and alternator pulleys for your 12V VR6 engine. These pulleys are precision CNC'd from aircraft grade billet aluminum and reduce the rotating mass by a whopping 8.5 lbs! *All pulleys ARE NORMAL DRIVE (NOT UNDER-DRIVE). * These pulleys will not change the speed of the supercharger and will not void any supercharger warranties. * Comes with new crank bolt ! *
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> *Billet VR6 Crack Pipes for ALL VR6 Engines Corrado thru R32!*
> 
> *MACHINED FROM 6061-T651 ALUMINUM TO EXACTLY MATCH OEM PIPE DIMENSIONS - OURS DOES NOT COME WITH CHEAP THIN WALLED TAPPED FITTINGS LIKE OTHER LESSER PIPES !! *
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GruvenParts.com (Jul 31, 2007)

*Billet VW/Audi 1.8T Billet Coolant Head Flanges -- NOW IN STOCK !*

GruvenParts.com is happy to release these VW/Audi Billet 1.8T Coolant Head Flanges made from 6061-T651 aluminum and professionally tig welded and 100% pressure tested. This billet aluminum version replaces the crack prone plastic 1.8T head coolant flange P/N 06A-121-132-AP, and is also interchangeable with 06A-121-133-BB, 06A-121-133-J, 06A-121-132-D, 06A-121-132-G, 06A-121-132-Q. (06A121132AP, 06A121133BB, 06A121133J, 06A121132D, 06A121132G, 06A121132Q). This part fits all 2000-2006 Audi TT w/1.8T engine and all 2000-2007 VW Golf/Jetta/337/20AE/GLI with 1.8T engine.

This part is machined in house like everything else we make (*not in China*) using one of our 4 axis CNC HAAS milling centers. This part ships with a new Viton base O-ring preinstalled. Just add your coolant temp sensor and bolt it up! We're so sure this will eliminate your crack prone head flange, this part comes with a *LIFETIME WARRANTY*.

Options for this part include deleting the heater core outlet, oil cooler outlet, or both. 

And dont forget to also check out our popular *billet 1.8T upper radiator hose 4Y and the billet 3Y.*


*Billet 1.8T / 1.9TDI / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y!*

GruvenParts.com is proud to announce the release of our new *BILLET VW/Audi 1.8T / 1.9T / 2.0 Upper Radiator Hose 4Y Pipe * to replace the OEM Audi/VW plastic 4Y P/N 1J0-121-087C (1J0121087C) 

This part is found in OEM upper radiator hose P/N’s 

1J0-122-101BL (1J0122101BL), 
1J0-122-101R (1J0122101R), 
1J0-122-101A (1J0122101A), 
1J0-122-101B (1J0122101B), 
8NO-122-101A (8NO122101A), 
8N0-122-101B (8NO122101B) 


* GruvenParts.com VW Golf/Jetta and Audi TT 1.8T Coolant Fitting P/N 1J0-122-109AQ *

GruvenParts.com is pleased to announce the release of our MKIV VW Golf/Jetta 1.8T and Audi TT MK1 1.8T Billet Y Pipe made from aircraft grade stainless steel to replace the cheap plastic OEM fitting found on hose P/N 1J0-122-109AQ (1J0122109AQ).


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> * Corrado G60 Power Pulleys !*
> 
> GruvenParts.com has designed CNC billet aluminum Crank, Alternator, and Tensioner pulleys for the Corrado G60 8V Engines. Each pulley is precision machined to a run out of less than .001 on one of our HAAS CNC mill-lathes. The products are completed entirely on the CNC mill, and therefore have a nearly chrome surface finish. Our G60 Pulley Kit reduces rotating mass by over 5 lbs. Added bonus - ditching those cheap plastic factory tensioner wheels!
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

